# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP] [STRUTS] Contrle de formulaire

## babylone7

Bonjour 

J'ai 
- un formulaire de cration : new.jsp 
- une action : NewAction.java qui drive de DispatchAction et qui prend comme parametre act : 
--- act = aff : affichage du formulaire qui contient (en + des champs textes a remplir) des listes remplies par <html:optionsCollection...> 
--- act=crea : post du formulaire --> creation de l'objet et insertion dans la BD 
- un seul ActionForm : NewForm.java 

Mon pb est le suivant : lorsque je poste le formulaire, s'il y a des erreurs, la methode validate est appele normalement, les message d'erreur apparait sur ma jsp, mais les champs pralablement saisis sont effacs : le formulaire est rinitialis, mais je ne veux pas que cette rinitialisation se fasse !

J'ai bien



```
<action name="newForm" path="/new" type="NewDAction" scope="session" parameter="act" validate="false" input=".AffNew">
```

o .AffNew est un tile qui affiche la jsp new.jsp (c'est cette jsp qui est rinitialise  ::(:  )

dans web.xml :


```

```

De plus, si j'essaie de mettre mon form de new.jsp en session, cad mettre 



```
<html&#58;form name="crea" action="new.do" method="post" scope="session">
```

au lieu de 


```
<form name="crea_dem" action="newdem.do" method="post">
```

je crois qu'il aime pas trop "html:", j'ai l'erreur suivante


[ServletException in:new.jsp] Must specify type attribute if name is specified' javax.servlet.ServletException: Must specify type attribute if name is specified at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:533) at  .......


Qqun peut m'aider ?
Merci

----------


## RanDomX

> Mon pb est le suivant : lorsque je poste le formulaire, s'il y a des erreurs, la methode validate est appele normalement, les message d'erreur apparait sur ma jsp, mais les champs pralablement saisis sont effacs : le formulaire est rinitialis, mais je ne veux pas que cette rinitialisation se fasse !


Tu as implment la mthode validate () ?





> J'ai bien
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <action name="newForm" path="/new" type="NewDAction" scope="session" parameter="act" validate="false" input=".AffNew">
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


name ds le tag html:form est le nom du formulaire tel qu'il est dclar dans struts-config.xml



[ServletException in:new.jsp] Must specify type attribute if name is specified' javax.servlet.ServletException: Must specify type attribute if name is specified at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:533) at  .......


la je crois que tu doit avoir un iterate qqpart, fais voir le code complet.




> Qqun peut m'aider ?


...

@+

----------


## babylone7

voila ma methode validate() :



```

```





> name ds le tag html:form est le nom du formulaire tel qu'il est dclar dans struts-config.xml


dans la balise <form-bean ...> ?????   ::?: : 





> la je crois que tu doit avoir un iterate qqpart, fais voir le code complet.


le code de la jsp ?..

Merci[/code]

----------


## RanDomX

oui ds la balise form-bean ou dans la balise action name="lenom"...

Ds le scope, l'objet aura ce nom.

Poste le code de la JSP, ou envois moi tout par mail (Free pas VSC, ca marche pas.).

@+

----------


## babylone7

post sur Free  ::):

----------


## babylone7

Mon probleme venait du fait que j'avais cr un formulaire html, et non <html: .... > !!!

<html:text name="" property=""> 
avec
name : nom du bean de Form
property : nom du champ dans le bean 

suis bte   ::oops::  

Merci RanDomX (com d'hab!)

----------

